# Komondor



## WesleyDS (Feb 16, 2013)

I have heard that the Komondor is a LGD developed in Hungary. Do they make good LGDs? I haven't read anything about them in here.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

A fellow I knew years ago had a pair for a short while. He had exotic animals in SW Indiana. He told me that if he went outside at night, he would sing or talk so the dogs would know it was HIM. I think he was a little afraid of being bitten.

I read in a book about LGDs, that the Komondors were the most likely to bite their owners, so he might have been right to be nervous.

Supposedly, the wolf or coyote gets it's teeth caught in all of those dreadlocks, and the Komondor can twist around and kill it. 

I've only ever seen one at dog shows. Coat maintenance has got to be fun!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

They're bred for show and pets here, it might be hard to get one that will work. On the plus side, the temperament is a lot more stable, so you're not as likely to be attacked by your own dog.

The coat can be a disaster waiting to happen. It is for high, arid mountains with sparse vegetation - thin mountain grass, not brush.
Anywhere humid or brushy, you want to shave it once or twice a year. Those dreads can mold!


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

I could have sworn someone here had one. 
I have only seen them at Midwestern dog shows. Never seen one working.
I live in the arid high desert of New Mexico, with sparse grass, and little shrubbery, and I still can't imagine having that coat work out here. My Pyrs get enough stuck in their coats.

I have heard that they are very good LGDs though. :shrug:


----------



## WesleyDS (Feb 16, 2013)

Here in the great white north I would still shave one down. I can't imagine dealing with those dreads. I saw a program on animal planet called dogs 101 that focused on the Komondor. Looks like a lot of upkeep if you let the dreads go. Neat looking critter though. I just thought that being a low shedder would be better with my wife. She is terribly allergic but doesn't have any trouble with my airedale/standard poodle mix. Both breeds are low shedders. Not that I'm really anywhere near getting another dog.


----------



## solas4me (Apr 27, 2012)

My vote for interesting guard dogs is a Bouvier.des Flandres I don't know how they are for Livestock Guard Dogs, but one of the best LE K9 dogs I ever worked with was a Bouv...


Justin


----------



## genuck (Aug 22, 2011)

I have 3 yr old Kom. She still acts a bit like a puppy and is still super friendly towards people she knows. She doesn't roam or patrol like my pyre did but still gets the job done (hasn't killed any chickens either!) You know if there is a problem because it's the ONLY time she barks. She is good with all the animals and I haven't lost any "knock wood" to predators since she has matured. Of course we will see what comes this summer when the hawks start hanging around again. My pyre was obsessive about hawks, Sasa doesn't seem to notice them. I used to have a kom/pyre cross too, until my mom stole him and turned him into an apt dog... now he sits on a queen sized bed in front of an air conditioner, but he was a good LGD too. They are a bit 'goobery' and goofy and don't seem very serious or smart, but it's all a ruse. Sasa won't stand for any mischief from the critters, no cockfights, no head butting. But, she can jump my 4 ft fence from a standstill, she has felt the need lately that any stranger walking down my road needs to be escorted from one end of my property to the other, she jumps the fence, walks behind them, then jumps back in. We're working on that one. Also, I can't seem to 'contain' her anywhere she doesn't want to stay. She will stay tied when I need her to though. These 'issues' have their good points, they just seem to decide what needs to be done and you aren't going to stop them, they are a bit strong minded. 

The coat isn't all that bad, once the cords start just pull them apart every now and then, I'm not even that good about it and her coat is fine, you don't need to do the whole dog at once. I've never trimmed her and her coat isn't very long maybe 5 inches at the longest 3-4 in shorter areas. Don't plan on it looking clean, burrs don't seem to stick to the corded areas. I've not had any problems with her getting too hot or cold here even when it's wet in the winter, she probably just cuddles with her goat buddies if she feels a chill 

I will never have a pyre again after having her. Finding one might take a while, I've only found 2 that breed working stock. One in CO, KY. I got mine in KY and the woman was having a hard time finding a replacement *****. She thought she had found one in WV but the pup got smothered, so I guess that's one more breeder. I got the kom/pyre in MO. I love them!

Here is a video of pulling the cords [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1K1wQxsSGw[/ame]


----------



## DianneIverson2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I had 2 male Komondors and they were wonderful dogs. They were protective without being aggresive. Their coats are a challenge from about 9 or 10 months until they are fully corded at about 2 or 3 years. Don't plan on having a clean house because they bring in sticks and twigs and leaves and everything else. Think of velcro. I kept my dogs trimmed to about 8 to 10 inches long. After every outing in the woods, sometimes it takes a very long time to pick out all the stuff clinging to their coats. I was their flock. I was never lonely and never afraid living alone in the Oregon Cascades. I miss them more than you can imagine.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can brush a komondor. In fact, keeping him combed and brushed from an early age will be easier than letting him become corded.


----------



## matlori (May 22, 2013)

I have a 3/4 komondor 1/4 GP one year old, named Buffy. We have not lost any livestock since we got her. I am not counting the 3 hens she killed! lol! We have a 5 year old kelpie/collie, named Jessie. She killed a few hens as a pup too. Jessie has taught Buffy that nothing is alowed to fly overhead, or scare the hens. Jessie chases anything that should not be around, and Buffy stays on guard in the farm yard. They make a great team! We had a raven pulling a hen out from under a tree in our front yard the other morning, Jessie and Buffy were there in 5 seconds and Jessie chased it off, Buffy stood over the hen until she was over the shock and Jessie was back. Buffy is still very hyper but in another year I think we will be so very happy that we have her.


----------

